# Turbotrain in Egypt!



## jis (Jul 6, 2013)

with all the ongoing turmoil in Egypt I decided to look up what is going on with Egyptian Railways. In the process I chanced upon 4 ANF Turboliners! They appear to be in good health and operating regular service. I wonder if these are the last remaining Turboliners in commercial service, as I believe the ones in France have just been finally retired.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jul 6, 2013)

Hopefully they don't get damaged by the fighting.


----------

